# [SOLVED] Mafia will not launch



## gzussturbo (Apr 12, 2008)

I have a legit copy of Mafia and it installs, but when I go to launch the game the screen goes black, then it minimizes in my tray. I know it works on my computer because I've played it before, I just don't know what the problem is now.

I should add that I can play it in window mode, which sucks because the screen is cut off at the bottom no matter how high I move the window. Why will this game not play in full screen?


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Mafia will not launch*

I think that game runs in a resolution mode that ur monitor does not support, thats y it works in window mode

If there is setup for the game before u enter the Game, try to put the resolution to a mode that is supported by ur monitor, also, try to low the refresh rate, if exists 
eg: 1024 x 768 70 hz

1024 x 768 is the resolution

70 hz is the refresh rate


----------



## gzussturbo (Apr 12, 2008)

*Re: Mafia will not launch*

I got it to work, the problem is so dumb... All I had to do was maximize it from my tray... I don't know why it went to minimize, but it works, and on any resolution  Thanks for the reply though.


----------



## theinfamousgeek (Jun 12, 2008)

Here is something really odd about this issue. I have the Full copy from the retail 3 Disk set for mafia that i have had since 03. I go to install it then reboot and then launch it ... The game does not launch at all, no windows no screens nothing no matter what resolution i have it on.

I even went as far as to make sure that it was not a windows installer issue and even went as far as doing a regsvr32 vbscript.dll to register it before installing the application again. Still fails to open.

Any ideas would help thanks,

P.S.: The disk is Version 1.2 For Mafia, and i temporarily shutdown my AV to rule it out as an issue.


----------



## GeneralofAll (Jun 30, 2008)

theinfamousgeek said:


> Here is something really odd about this issue. I have the Full copy from the retail 3 Disk set for mafia that i have had since 03. I go to install it then reboot and then launch it ... The game does not launch at all, no windows no screens nothing no matter what resolution i have it on.
> 
> I even went as far as to make sure that it was not a windows installer issue and even went as far as doing a regsvr32 vbscript.dll to register it before installing the application again. Still fails to open.
> 
> ...



EXACT same problem here. :4-dontkno If anyone has an idea how to fix this, I would apprecaite it.

The only thing I have to add is I installed this before and it worked fine. I uninstalled it and just recently decided I wanted to play it again, so after isntalling it today I have this same problem. Not sure if that's related, but just in case it's important. :sigh:


----------



## AKmarvinater (Jan 7, 2009)

I have that same problem also, it installs just fine but when i click play it does nothing at all. Ive searched this issue and it seems that no one has a solution for it.


----------



## michaelj_techs (Jul 3, 2014)

AKmarvinater said:


> I have that same problem also, it installs just fine but when i click play it does nothing at all. Ive searched this issue and it seems that no one has a solution for it.



same prob for me...... 



ok so we are looking at a few possibilities



1 -(one ) if you un install the game, 

or, if its still kinda on there, partially un installed , etc , and you re install it, Then it does not work, because of a anti counterfitting measure

kind of an an ti piracy thing. not to install uninstall too many times


2 - may also be a glitch or error, with uninstall or partial un install, and then the re install has an issue.

this is the case with me

I had the system installed here in this workstation. and I think I uninstalled it. probably b c it took up too much space on the internal hdd..

now I re install, to play it

and it does not work

it crashes , well it launches a window that just sticks there frozen with nothing

closing the small dialog that says error it closes it

i went into the settings and advanced settings

and changed all to minimal
super basic

still nothing
still the same

maybe a re install into

a fresh directory

will do it

good luck

m


----------

